# FurryKikMusicLounge? [Idea]



## Catolo (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello everyone! Been a while since I've been back on. Bone fractures are ass, anyways.. I've been wondering on creating a Kik group to hang with other Furs and enjoy the simple pleasures of music!

What do you all think? Would you join this? Currently creating, will update when finished.


----------

